# Silvia Replacement Boiler



## Shatners.Bassoon (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone

has anyone successfully replaced the boiler in a Silvia, and if so, be able to point me in the direction of some sort of step-by-step guide?

thanks a million


----------



## Shatners.Bassoon (Jan 4, 2013)

also, has anyone bought Silvia replacement parts from Drury - e.g.

http://www.shopdrury.com/product.asp?P_ID=671



obviously Drurys are well established so no worries about ordering from them, but notice the description says "This Item is to be installed by a qualified installer".
​
I'm guessing this is some sort of generic disclaimer given the potential electric hazards - or are they likely to require some sort of certification or something before I can order?

cheers


​


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You wont need to provide any credentials when ordering.

The disclaimer is really to cover themselves from any comebacks arising from people trying to install and sending back damaged parts or for claiming that advice wasn't given.


----------



## Shatners.Bassoon (Jan 4, 2013)

that's what I was hoping, thanks Glenn


----------

